# Some pics of the Lude from today...



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

The car was still looking clean from Japfest, so i took advantage of my afternoon off and gave it a wipe over with some Serious Performance Show Detailer V2 (this stuff is awesome!), went for a drive and a walk and took some piccies at South Cerney's arch bridge. The outside of the car is pretty much how i want it now.

Messed a little with tone mapping to bring out the pictures, C&C always welcome.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Excellent pictures, great location!


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

I find the vignetting very harsh and OTT.

I like the ideas... maybe remove the "P" sign from 7?

The "through the holes" is a great idea, nicely executed. I think the last 2-3 would be better with the front wheels turned the other way, to show them off.

Bret


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

As above.

The "Through the holes" is by far the best shot. Nice work


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Funnily enough, when i batch converted them on Photoscape (size/border) i didn't even notice the vignetting was on, although on it's lowest setting. Didn't even show up on the laptop screen last night when i was sat in front of the TV sorting the pictures.

Now i'm at work though, i can see it quite clearly and see what you mean.


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice car mate if you go down the road and take a left theres a nice fishing lake that you can get to take pics its a really good location me and mate went there to take a few pics


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Pics updated without Vignetting 

I used to fish at the Ashton Keynes lake round the corner many years back, the one with the beach and excellent tench. I've not fished for years though, i must brush off those rods in the loft!


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Looks great Lloyd


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

I like the higher vantage point shots i.e. looking down. I wish they were of the front not the back, and keeping the rules of thirds.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

the rule of thirds is meant to be broken 

You missed a plate.

Better. Can you do this again at night with really long exposures? what's the ambient lighting like?

Bret


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

No light, its in the countryside Bretti. When it gets dark, it will be dark.


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

The subject looks underexposed either that or it's my laptop trying to save battery power. Remeber to point the wheels so you can see the alloys not the tread. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

There's only the one shot with the alloys pointing the wrong way, which was the last one before i went home. I tried to have it in the back of my mind, but i confess i was a bit lazy there.

I even remembered to try and position the post at the back of the arch so it didnt look silly and not snap when cars were driving past, but i see some cyclists managed to sneak in! lol!

Can't help but show the tread on the rear though, 4WS


----------

